# Sun, sea and sand



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Loving a few days of Sun, Sea and Sand in Hurgarda. In Abu Tig marina tonight.
Sunbathing and Tennis lovely.

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Good for you! We are going to Sharm on Monday, cant wait!

we were thinking about going to Hurgarda this coming Easter, but we don't have a huge budget so we are looking about something classy but not too expensive. 
Any recommendations?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes Tia Heights - Makardi Bay

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Loving a few days of Sun, Sea and Sand in Hurgarda. In Abu Tig marina tonight.
> Sunbathing and Tennis lovely.
> 
> Sent using ExpatForum App


Lucky you.....are there many tourists about ?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Not to many tourists - but it is mid feb !!!

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks! Checked it out in trip advisor, looks good to me! If by any chance you happen to know their best available rate for easter, two adults two children, pm them to me?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Crazy - got back to Cairo this evening and its cold and raining - dumb weather ;-(


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Crazy - got back to Cairo this evening and its cold and raining - dumb weather ;-(


Lol...why do you think i chose Hurghada rather than Cairo to live in...plus no pollution to breathe in or traffic chaos...apart from crazy drivers but they are all over egypt. Hope you had a great time and have come back all relaxed and refreshed.


----------

